# Trek Remedy 2010



## Ducmo (17. April 2010)

Alles zum neuen Remedy.

Bilder eurer Bikes
Reifenempfehlungen
Pedalen
Lenker
Dämpfer Setup
Laufräder
etz.

Hier mal meins: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/619362

Momentan noch im original Zustand ausser Sattel.

Geplant Sind:

Crank Brothers Acid 2
HiRiser 40mm
Maxxis Arden / Minion / Fat Albert / Big Betty


----------



## Ducmo (19. April 2010)

Bin immer noch unschlüssig, welche Reifen soll ich aufziehen.

Fat Albert 2.4 oder doch was von Maxxis.

Ich bin nicht der Downhillbolzer...mag aber gute Traktion, sowohl rauf wie runter.
Die Reifen sollen auch im Nassen Grip haben, der Rollwiederstand muss aber im erträglichen Rahmen bleiben.

Was fahrt Ihr für Reifen auf dem Remedy 2010?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (19. April 2010)

Hey, ich geb Dir mal nen dezenten Tipp: 

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461

Da kannste erstmal ne Weile lesen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Ducmo (19. April 2010)

Danke für den Tipp.

Den thread habe ich schon durch.

Bezüglich Reifen bin ich aber noch nicht weiter...auch weil die "alten" Remedys ja in einer anderen "Gewichtsklasse" liefen.


----------



## Houschter (21. April 2010)

Ich hab momentan 2.4er Fatal Bert Snake Skin montiert, die hatte ich noch vom Vorgängerrad rumliegen. Ist ein guter Allrounder mit dem man auch mal Strecke machen kann.  Bei Nässe ist er aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Als Nachfolger liegen mittlerweile Maxxis Minion im Keller. Die Faltversion mit der 1Ply Karkasse. Über die Fahreigenschaften kann ich halt noch nix sagen, aber sein Ruf eilt ihm ja voraus. Die Serien-Bontrager hab ich auch noch, evtl. probier ich die auch mal. Abkaufen tut sie mir ja eh keiner.

Hier mal Bilder von meinem


----------



## Ducmo (22. April 2010)

Haben die Fatal Bert 2.4 gut Platz im Hinterbau?

Die Minion stehen bei mir auch oben auf der Wunschliste, bin mir betreffen Pannenschutz aber noch nicht so sicher ob sie mit dem Fat Albert SnakeSkin mithalten können.

Die Bontrager sind eigentlich ganz ok, so lange der Untergrund trocken und fest ist. 

Hab mir jetzt mal die CB Acid 2 bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich fahren lassen.


----------



## Houschter (22. April 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Haben die Fatal Bert 2.4 gut Platz im Hinterbau?



Mit der originalen Rhythm Comp Felge ist da Platz satt. Da geht sogar noch mehr! 
Zum Pannenschutz vom Minion kann ich noch nix sagen. Auf dem HT bin ich aber bisher den Ardent und nun den Advantage in 2.25 am HR gefahren und die halten mal richtig was aus!


----------



## Ducmo (22. April 2010)

super, danke!

dann wird es wohl der minion in 2.35


----------



## Ducmo (29. April 2010)

So, ist bestellt:

Minion 2.5 in Falt und Exo Protection für vorne.

Für hinten habe ich mir mal diese beiden bestellt...mal sehen wie sie sich schlagen.

Ardent 60a
Minion DH R 60a MaxxPro

immer in der Freeride Faltversion


----------



## rasumichin (29. April 2010)

Hm, würd ich zur Zeit ein Rad brauchen, hätte ich das nötige kleingeld und wäre mein Hang zum Selbstaufbau nicht so groß, ich denk, ich würd mir ein remedy holen

GEILES RAD


----------



## Ducmo (29. April 2010)

Kannst Dir ja ein Remedy 7 holen und dann alle Parts wechseln, gibt auch genug zum schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (29. April 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Hm, würd ich zur Zeit ein Rad brauchen, hätte ich das nötige kleingeld ...


.


----------



## Ducmo (29. April 2010)

ja stimmt...hab ich übersehen...


----------



## Ducmo (29. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder von meinem



Was ist das für ein Lenker? Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mir einen neuen montieren will.

übrigens sind heute die crank brothers acid 2 drauf gekommen.


----------



## Houschter (29. April 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Lenker?



Easton EA70 mit Syntace F119 Vorbau


----------



## Ducmo (30. April 2010)

thx


----------



## hosenmatz (2. Mai 2010)

Bezgl. Reifen:
Mit den originalen Bontrager XDX in 2,4 hatte ich nach einer Woche den ersten Platten.
Dank Tubeless war es kein großes Problem.
Aber angesichts des kleinen niedlichen Steines, welcher sich durch den Mantel gebohrt hat,
habe ich sofort entschieden das die XDX nichts sind auf Dauer.
700 Gramm bei den breiten Schlorren kommt halt auch nicht von ungefähr.

Nun habe ich mir die neuen Michelin Wildgripper bestellt.
Ich wollte mal was neues probieren und Michelin hatte ich noch nie 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (2. Mai 2010)

bis jetzt bin ich pannenfrei mit den bontrager...die maxxis sind aber bestellt, sollten anfang näcste woche eintreffen.

so, jetzt aber ab in den wald.


----------



## Ducmo (3. Mai 2010)

am sonntag erste ausfahrt mit den neuen crank brothers acid 2.

sehr schön, eingeklickt fühlt es sich sehr gut an, stabiler stand (besser als auf candy). einklicken und ausklicken geht auch besser wie bei der candy.

stand ohne eingeklickt zu sein scheint ganz ok, muss ich auf dem wurzeltrail dann noch testen. gestern hat es in strömen geregnet...daher habe ich auf die wurzeln verzichtet.

heut sollten noch die reifen kommen...dann heisst es montieren...


----------



## Ducmo (5. Mai 2010)

die reifen sind hier.

welcher soll ich zuerst hinten montieren, den ardent oder den minion?

unboxing:


----------



## Tommy B. (5. Mai 2010)

Findest Du den Minion nicht ein bischen überdimensioniert für das arme Rädchen? Was hast Du denn damit vor?

Max. würde ich den Ardent fahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ducmo (5. Mai 2010)

Wieso, ist ja die Freeride Version die nicht viel wiegt.

Grip kann man nie genug haben, daher der Minion für vorne.

Im Sommer ist geplant in den Alpen zu fahren, da brauche ich pannensichere Reifen mit gutem Grip.

Denke werde den Ardent aufziehen und dann in den Alpen den Minion R.

Zudem fahre ich auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## duba (5. Mai 2010)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Findest Du den Minion nicht ein bischen überdimensioniert für das arme Rädchen?



Grip kann man nie genug haben!

Zur Pannensicherheit: Mit der FR-Version wirst du da nicht viel Spass haben!


----------



## Ducmo (5. Mai 2010)

fahre keinen downhill.

zudem hat der minion front eine art snakeskin  ganz neu!

und der ardent soll ja auch verstärkt sein.
aber was ist mit dem minion rear? halten die flanken?


----------



## Tommy B. (6. Mai 2010)

duba schrieb:


> Grip kann man nie genug haben!



Schon, aber der minion ist doch eher ein klassischer DH Reifen (dachte ich zumindest). Und das Remedy ist doch ein Rad, mit dem man auch mal bergauf fährt. Und da wehren sich die DH Reifen doch immer so gegen ... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ducmo (6. Mai 2010)

also, ich habe gestern die minions montiert...mann ist der 2.5 fett mann...hammer!
der 2.35 ist dagegen eine rennpelle...sehr schmal...daher sollte es auch beim uphill nicht allzu negativ auffallen. wenn doch kommt der ardent drauf.

heute abend wird der verregnete homtrail abgefahren..dann kann ich mehr sagen.

positiv: - gewicht scheint sich wirklich in grenzen zu halten
           - der minion front 2.5 falt sieht hammer aus -> perfekter front reifen?
           - flanken des 2.5 fühlen sich super an, den reisst so schnell nichts auf 

negativ: - der minion 2.35 baut extrem schmal
            - profil tiefe nur halb so tief wie minion 2.5
            - flanken scheine sehr dünn...mal sehen wie pannensicher er ist

mehr nach dem testride...momentan ist noch 4.5 par auf dem reifen, damit er wirklich sauber sitzt...luft wird heute abend auf 2.5 abgelassen und dann sehen wir auf dem trail weiter...


----------



## Ducmo (6. Mai 2010)

so zurück vom hometrail.

konditionen:
1h 20min
390hm
leichter regen über den ganzen tag
Strasse, Waldautobahn, KiesUphill, WurzelTrail, Waldboden

also der front ist eine macht...sehr geil!

rear ist es wie blei...dachte ich spinne...schnell ist der gar nicht...wohl nur runter...

werde mal den ardent aufziehen...
von der front trenn ich mich nur ungern...einfach..WOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (10. Mai 2010)

am wochenende den ardent hinten aufgezogen anstelle des minion.
ev heute abend auf em trail da fast gleich verhältnisse wie letzte woche.


----------



## Tommy B. (12. Mai 2010)

Wieso schreibt hier eigentlich fast nur ein User? Hat sonst niemand das 2010er Remedy?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sithlord77 (12. Mai 2010)

Naja,

ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Remedy zulege........ jedoch hat sich dieses Thema hier in eine Reifen-Diskussions tread verwandelt.
Um das Bike geht es schon lange nicht mehr.
Also zurück zum Thema und es werden sich wieder ein paar Leute einklingen.

Great´s


----------



## Ducmo (12. Mai 2010)

dies soll kein reifen diskussion sein...ich erzähle einfach meine erfahrungen mit dem remedy, dazu gehören auch die reifen.

ich kann dir das remedy nur empfehlen. mit einem straffen setup lässt es sich hervorragen vorwärts bewegen (wenn die reifen oder zumindest der luftdruck stimmt ).  der hinterbau ist nahezu antriebsneutral, macht echt freude. dies war mir, bei der wahl des bikes, ein anliegen und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
als alternative stand das stumpjumper zur auswahl...habe mich für das remedy entschieden und nie bereut!

woran überlegst du noch? für was möchtest du es verwenden?

übrigens, an ein zwei stellen muss der lack vor den kabeln geschützt werden. ich habe am steuerrohr und am hinterbau schutzfolie angebracht sowie das ganze unterrohr mit klebeband gegen steinschlag geschützt.


----------



## hosenmatz (13. Mai 2010)

Moin !


Kann man bei den Alu Remedys die Sattelstütze ordentlich weit versenken?
Bei meinem 9.8 gehts nur bis knapp über das Wippenlager.
Ohne Kind Shock wäre das echt blöd.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Ducmo (13. Mai 2010)

hab es eben grad probiert. ich bring den sattel sehr tief, allerding kann ich die sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken, es schauen ca. 7 cm raus.


----------



## hosenmatz (13. Mai 2010)

So, bis auf die Wildgripper, die noch aufs neue Tubeless Felgenband warten,
ist mein Remedy jetzt erstmal fertig optmiert.
Aber seht selbst:  (Ja, der Flaschenhalter kommt noch ab. Ich war zu faul den Camelbak zu säubern )


----------



## Ducmo (16. Mai 2010)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> So, bis auf die Wildgripper, die noch aufs neue Tubeless Felgenband warten,
> ist mein Remedy jetzt erstmal fertig optmiert.
> Aber seht selbst:  (Ja, der Flaschenhalter kommt noch ab. Ich war zu faul den Camelbak zu säubern )



Wow, sieht schnell aus. Wie bist du mit den Pedaöen zufrieden?

Ich fahre im Moment die CB Acid2 mit Specialized Schuhen. Soweit recht zufrieden. Nur wenn es Nass wird ist der Halt nicht merh so gut. Aber OK, die Auflagefläche ist besser wie nichts.


----------



## Ducmo (16. Mai 2010)

So, heute wurde das Remedy wieder mal richtig bewegt.







3h, 800hm, schlamm

Neu mit dem Ardent hinten unterwegs. Grip nicht gleich gut wie der minion aber läuft viel besser.

Der Ardent baut viel höher, hatte aber keine schleifer.






Der Minion front ist erste wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hosenmatz (23. Mai 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Wow, sieht schnell aus. Wie bist du mit den Pedaöen zufrieden?
> 
> Ich fahre im Moment die CB Acid2 mit Specialized Schuhen. Soweit recht zufrieden. Nur wenn es Nass wird ist der Halt nicht merh so gut. Aber OK, die Auflagefläche ist besser wie nichts.



Ist es auch 
Wobei es, so wie es da steht jetzt wieder 12,9 kg wiegt.
Mit Ritchey V4 Pedalen, ner Thomson Stütze und den Bontrager Mänteln Tubeless war ich bei 12,06 kg.
Aber die Kind Shock möchte ich nicht mehr missen!
Und bei den Richtey Pedalen fehlte mir einfach seitlich mehr, bzw. überhaupt  , Auflagefläche für den Schuh.
Daher sind momentan die DX dran, die lagen schon seit ewigkeiten im Keller rum.
Hab da noch nicht nach neuen leichteren Alternativen geschaut.

Welche Specialized Schuhe fährst du?
Zufällig die 110er ?


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

habe es im remedy-ewigkeits-thread schon vorgeschlagen, eine IG zu gründen, damit man zu jedem thema einen thread hat und sich nicht seitenweise durch einen einzigen scrollen muss. stößt das hier ebenso auf ablehnung oder doch etwas mehr interesse?


und dann komm ich gleich mit der nächsten frage:
mir ist der DRCV dämpfer etwas zu linear. ich fahr bei 95kg 230 PSI und hätte gern etwas mehr progression. daher würd ich gern einen normalen RP2 einbauen. länge ist erfreulicher weise ja 190mm, fragt sich nur, welche buchsen ich brauche. die breite lässt sich ja ganz gut ermitteln, aber:
- sind, grade bei der breite, ganz normale fox buchsen drin
- welche bohrung brauch ich denn bei den buchsen

danke


----------



## hosenmatz (23. Mai 2010)

Kann man denn eie IG innerhalb von MTB-News gründen?
Wenn ja, bin ich klar dafür ! 
150 Seiten sind definitiv zuviel in einem Thread !


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2010)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> Kann man denn eie IG innerhalb von MTB-News gründen?
> Wenn ja, bin ich klar dafür !
> 150 Seiten sind definitiv zuviel in einem Thread !



ja man kann eine IG gründen. schau mal ganz oben auf der seite, da sind ja neben den links zu fotoalbum, bikemarkt etc. auch die IG aufgeführt. ich teile deine meinung mit den 150 seiten, wo alles quer durcheinander gepostet wird. als ich es wagte, im remedy thread in den news die frage nach der IG zu stellen, wurde ich ja fast gesteinigt... 

edit:
ich hab eine angelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=517


----------



## icemantg (24. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon  AM oder ein Trek Remedy 7 kaufen soll. Ausstattungsmäßig führt ja am Canyon kein Weg vorbei - was mir am Trek  gefällt ist der Hinterbau - soll ja noch besser funktionieren. Hat  jemand Erfahrung - was würdet ihr denn nehmen.


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2010)

das ist IMHO wie die entscheidung skoda oder audi. fahren tun beide. den unterschied wirst aber erst so richtig merken und schätzen, wenn du ne weile mit unterwegs bist. neben der bloßen ausstattung und dem fahrwerk solltest du auch den wiederverkaufswert, falls relevant, mit betrachten. ein trek bekommst immer weg. guten service noch obendrein. du hast 10 jahre garantie auf den rahmen. das gesamtpaket ist IMHO den mehrpreis allemal wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemantg (24. Mai 2010)

Ja ich tendiere ja eigentlich auch schon stark zum Remedy - habe vorher ein Canyon FR7 gefahren - war echt schön wendig und hat Spaß gemacht aber bergauf oder mal eine Tour das war dann mit den 17 kg nicht so lustig, und da ich wenn ich mal im Prk war eh nicht über 1-1,5 m spring und zu 99% lieber auf Single-Trails fahr denk ich müsste doch das Remedy eine gute Wahl für meinen Einsatzbereich sein?


----------



## Markpa (24. Mai 2010)

Hol Dir auf jeden Fall das Remedy. Die Ausstattung wirst Du wahrscheinlich sowieso irgendwann gegen Dir besser liegende oder aus Verschleißgründen wechseln. Ich denke in den letzten 2-3 Jahren kam nix was dem Remedy seinen Titel auf dem Trail streitig machen konnte. Man liest ja nur das Beste.


----------



## mw01 (24. Mai 2010)

icemantg schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon  AM oder ein Trek Remedy 7 kaufen soll. Ausstattungsmäßig führt ja am Canyon kein Weg vorbei - was mir am Trek  gefällt ist der Hinterbau - soll ja noch besser funktionieren. Hat  jemand Erfahrung - was würdet ihr denn nehmen.



Also, ich war auch am Überlegen, was ich für ein All-Mountain kaufen soll.
So fuhr ich und mein Bruder zum Bikefestival nach Riva und testeten Trek Remedy, Canyon Nerve AM und Liteville 301 und zum Schluß nochmal das Trek Remedy!

Immer die gleiche Strecke hoch zum Monte Brione!
Ich kann dir nur eins sagen: Remedy rockt, und das wirklich nicht zu knapp. TOP Uphill Eigenschaften (selbst bei Steigungen weit über 10% war keine Absenkung nötig) und die Downhillperformance des Remedys, in dieser Bikekategorie, ist sowieso vom anderen Stern.

Diese Eindrücke wurden dann auch noch von meinem Bruder bestätigt, der auch die selben Bikes am Festival mit mir getestet hat.
Aber die eigene Probefahrt sollte mein Eindruck vom Bike jetzt auch nicht ersetzen!

Im übrigen: Diese Woche sollte mein neues Remedy 8 dann zu meinem Händler rollen!


----------



## BeginnerX (2. Juni 2010)

Mein Remedy 7 2010... gestern abgeholt.





Morgen montier ich noch meine Griffe und dann gehts ab in Wald


----------



## icemantg (2. Juni 2010)

Hab auch zugeschlagen und mr jetzt ein Remedy7 anstatt einem Canyon AM gekauft ........g**

Bin wirklich froh, das Bike ist einfach super.   

Sag mal was sind denn bei Dir für Reifen montiert - bei mir sind 
_Bontrager XR4 MTB Reifen anstatt der im Katalog beschriebenen 
__Bontrager XDX drauf. Komisch hat da mein Fahrradhändler irgendwie etwas Geld eingespart?

Gruß Tom


_


----------



## BeginnerX (2. Juni 2010)

icemantg schrieb:


> Sag mal was sind denn bei Dir für Reifen montiert - bei mir sind
> _Bontrager XR4 MTB Reifen anstatt der im Katalog beschriebenen
> __Bontrager XDX drauf. Komisch hat da mein Fahrradhändler irgendwie etwas Geld eingespart?
> _



Laut meinem Händler wurden die Remedys Anfangs mit XDX geliefert und mittlerweile mit dem XR4.

Gefahren bin ich bisher nur den XR4, kann also nix über den XDX sagen, allerdings gefällt mir das Profil beim gelieferten XR4 besser...


----------



## clemson (2. Juni 2010)

icemantg schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen und mr jetzt ein Remedy7 anstatt einem Canyon AM gekauft ........g**
> 
> Bin wirklich froh, das Bike ist einfach super.
> 
> ...



servus 

der XR 4  ist relativ neu im Bontrager Programm und meiner Meinung nach  deutlich bessser für das Bike geeignet als der XOX....daher denke ich das dies Trek im Laufe der Produktion umgestellt hat


----------



## Ducmo (2. Juni 2010)

das 7bner gefällt mir von der lakierung schon sehr.

wünsch euch viel vergnügen damit!


----------



## BeginnerX (2. Juni 2010)

icemantg schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen und mr jetzt ein Remedy7 anstatt einem Canyon AM gekauft ........g**
> [/I]



Gute Wahl...

das Canyon Nerve AM war auch bei mir in der näheren Auswahl. Zudem noch das Specialized Stumpjumper.

Alles schöne Bikes...

Das Remedy (8) war jedoch das einzigste, welches ich als Leihbike für ein Wochenende bekommen habe und konnte mich dadurch natürlich etwas leichter überzeugen...



Ducmo schrieb:


> das 7bner gefällt mir von der lakierung schon sehr.
> 
> wünsch euch viel vergnügen damit!


Die Lackierung war bei mir erst Liebe auf den 2ten Blick  und gefällt mir in natura noch um einiges besser wie auf den Bildern...
Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Feierabend, dann gehts zum trekeln in Wald


----------



## Ducmo (2. Juni 2010)

es gibt ein zwei schleifstellen am rahmen wo die kabel den lack in kürzester zeit wegraspeln.

würde dort mal noch schutzfolie hinkleben...dies nur so als tipp.

zum schutz des unterrohrs habe ich "panzer"-tabe drauf geklebt...wiegt nicht viel und schützt den rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemantg (2. Juni 2010)

Welche Stellen meinst Du denn genau?
Haste mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## BeginnerX (2. Juni 2010)

ich denke Ducmo meint diese Stellen:





Muss ich auch noch machen, habe ne Steinschlagschutzfolie fürs Unterrohr und runde Kleber für die 2 Reibungsstellen der Züge...


----------



## Ducmo (2. Juni 2010)

Genau, Steuerrohr und Hinterbau/Wippe sind solche stellen.





Ob Ihr das Unterrohr schützen wollt ist euch überlassen.
Denke aber dass die "Cola Dose" ev etwas empfindlich ist und ich sie mit dem Tape etwas schützen kann.


----------



## BeginnerX (2. Juni 2010)

So, die Griffe sind montiert und die Lackschutzfolie verklebt. Jetzt noch das Garmin montieren und dann kanns morgen endlich auf Tour gehn...

Was mir gerade noch Auffiehl, wenn ich mit dem Bike fahre, klackt bei jeder Umdrehung das Vorderrad... Was kann das sein? Bremsscheibe, Laufrad,...?

Wenn ich das Vorderrad von Hand drehe, klackt es nicht


----------



## Ducmo (3. Juni 2010)

da ich wegen der schrittlänge den sattel relativ hoch habe und somit auf dem remedy "liege"  möchte ich meine front etwas erhöhen.
nun meind frage: reicht ein riser oder soll ich einen kurzen steilen vorbau nehmen oder beides?

original ist ja ein 7° vorbau dran, aber wie lang ist der???


----------



## noBrain-noPain (8. Juni 2010)

BeginnerX schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch Auffiehl, wenn ich mit dem Bike fahre, klackt bei jeder Umdrehung das Vorderrad... Was kann das sein? Bremsscheibe, Laufrad,...?
> 
> Wenn ich das Vorderrad von Hand drehe, klackt es nicht



Hey BeginnerX,
das klacken ist ziemlich sicher der Stoß der Felge, sprich da, wo die beiden Enden der Felge zusammenkommen!? kannst entweder zum Händler Deines Vertrauens gehen (und denen evtl auch gleich dazusagen, dass es der Stoß is, weils sonst sein kann, dass die erst ne zeitlang suchen müssen ) oder einfach da bissl Sekundenkleber reinfüllen . Sollte beides zur Lösung Deines Problems führen, manchmal gibt sichs aber auch von allein!?


----------



## BeginnerX (9. Juni 2010)

noBrain-noPain schrieb:


> manchmal gibt sichs aber auch von allein!?


so war es


----------



## monte123 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy8 2010 
Hatte das EX8 1 Jahr gefahren, war geniales Bike wie ich finde. In Garmisch ist mir dann auf einer Tour der obere Bolzen am RP2 Dämpfer gebrochen, hat einen dermassen lauten Knall gegeben dass fast alle erstmal vom Radl gefallen sind vor Schreck  Habs aber zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gecheckt was kaputt gegangen ist, Tour fertig gefahren , zum Glück hats noch gehalten und nix passiert  
Bolzen bestellen hat paar Tage gedauert, in der Zeit ein Remedy8 gefahren, und sofort verliebt & süchtig gewesen  Händler hat n guten Preis fürs EX8 gegeben und dann musste ich das Remedy holen 

Eine Frage hätte ich zum OCLV Dämpfer: 
Wenn ich die Pumpe draufschraube muss ich sie komplett drauf schrauben, so dass beide Kammern befüllt werden, oder ? Weil wenn man nur paar Umdrehungen macht hat man die erste Kammer, etwas weiter dann auch die 2. dazu mit natürlich mehr Druck insg. Also einfach voll draufschrauben und SAG einstellen ? So hab ichs zumindest gemacht bis jetzt^^

Zwecks Reifen muss ich sagen bin ich bis jetzt mit den montierten XDX Reifen recht zufrieden, guter Grip auch im feuchten, nur wenns arg schlammig wird fällt die schlechte Selbstreinigung auf und der Grip ist nur ausreichend  Werde als nächstes mal meine alte Kombi vom EX8 testen, mit der war ich sehr zufrieden. Advantage 2,4 vorne, Ardent 2,4 hinten. Hat im nassen natürlich auch nicht viel Grip, aber sind ja Sommerreifen. Im Herbst / Winter fahre ich Swampthing 
 Zusätzlich werde ich mir einen Highroller 2,5 für vorne bestellen und testen. HR baut schmaler, deswegen sollte es mMn der 2,5 sein der leider etwas schwer ist  Werds sehn und berichten 

An der besagten Scheuerstelle hinten hab ichs leider verpennt, da ist es nach 2 Touren schon bis auf die Grundierung abgescheuert 
Hab danach nur so dünne Glassichtfolie verklebt, muss mir unbedingt so festere Steinschlagfolie bestellen. Ist die richtig dick ? Hätte am liebsten so richtiges Plastik, keine Folie, könnt ihr mir n Tip geben ?

schönen Tag noch, 

Gruß Monte


----------



## Houschter (10. Juni 2010)

monte123 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich zum OCLV Dämpfer:
> Wenn ich die Pumpe draufschraube muss ich sie komplett drauf schrauben, so dass beide Kammern befüllt werden, oder ? Weil wenn man nur paar Umdrehungen macht hat man die erste Kammer, etwas weiter dann auch die 2. dazu mit natürlich mehr Druck insg. Also einfach voll draufschrauben und SAG einstellen ? So hab ichs zumindest gemacht bis jetzt



Du meinst vermutlich den Fox RP2 mit DRCV, der am R8 montiert ist. 
Wie du die Dämpferpumpe "zweistufig" aufschraubst würd ich gern mal sehen. 
Über das Ventil befüllst du die Luftkammern. Nach dem Aufpumpen musst du den Hinterbau mehr als 50% einfedern um im Dämpfer das Ventil zur zweiten Kammer zu öffnen (Druckausgleich). Jetzt setz dich drauf und kontrollier den aktuellen SAG (Propedal inaktiv). Je nach deiner Vorliebe stellst dir so den Druck ein bis du zufrieden bist.
Auf der Trek HP gibts dazu ein Video, da ist das schön erläutert. Ist zwar ein FuelEX, aber der Dämpfer funzt genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeginnerX (10. Juni 2010)

monte123 schrieb:


> An der besagten Scheuerstelle hinten hab ichs leider verpennt, da ist es nach 2 Touren schon bis auf die Grundierung abgescheuert
> Hab danach nur so dünne Glassichtfolie verklebt, muss mir unbedingt so festere Steinschlagfolie bestellen. Ist die richtig dick ? Hätte am liebsten so richtiges Plastik, keine Folie, könnt ihr mir n Tip geben ?



Gegen Scheuern müsste diese reichen, die ist schon etwas dicker:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15225_Rahmenschutz-ClearSkin-BBP-55-56.html

Gegen Steinschlag eher diese:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15226_Unterrohrschutzsticker-TubeSkin-BBP-60.html

Ansonsten einfach mal bei einem Werbetechniker vorbeischauen, die haben Steinschlagschutzfolie zur Fahrzeugverklebung (meist die von 3M). Die hab ich an meinem Unterrohr...


----------



## BeginnerX (10. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich den Fox RP2 mit DRCV, der am R8 montiert ist.
> Wie du die Dämpferpumpe "zweistufig" aufschraubst würd ich gern mal sehen.



Mein Händler hat letzte Woche als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe, genau darauf hingewiesen. Ein "Pfffft" ist schon nach einigen Umdrehungen zu hören, jedoch erst nach dem vollständigen Aufschrauben werden beide Luftkammern befüllt.

Kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen, da ich seither noch nicht dem Dämpferdruck überprüft habe...


----------



## Ducmo (10. Juni 2010)

Mach es einfach so wie von Trek empfohlen.

Ganz drauf schrauben, Druck wie aus Tabelle erhöhen/senken, 50% einfedern, drauf setzen SAG messen, freude haben


----------



## monte123 (10. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, so wirds gemacht, danke 
Wo finde ich denn die Tabelle von der du sprichst ? Ich hab nämlich keine CD und keine Heftchen mitgenommen vom Händler beim Kauf^^


----------



## Ducmo (10. Juni 2010)

Hier die Tabelle, musst halt noch dein Gewicht in lbs umrechnen.
Tabelle


----------



## Ducmo (17. Juni 2010)

gestern mit der Post gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monte123 (17. Juni 2010)

Sieht schick aus  Ist das ein Minion 2,35 ?

Ich hab seit gestern Adv 2,4 vorne und Ard 2,4 hinten drauf, will jetzt morgen den Minion F 2,5 vorne testen. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## Ducmo (18. Juni 2010)

ist ein minion 2.5 exo....ich fahre ihn bereits vorne...dieser ist aber für hinten gedacht. 

mit dem ardent bin ich nicht zufrieden hinten...und der minion rear läuft mir zu schlecht...also minion front hinten probieren.

hoffentlich passt er rein 

pedalen und lenker sind übrigens truvativ holzfeller. 

lenker ist etwas breiter und höher als der originale...ich erhoffe mir dadurch eine etwas angenehmere sitzposition und mehr kontrolle.

minion front 2.5 ist übrigens der hammer!


----------



## monte123 (18. Juni 2010)

Ja, Minion F 2,5 ist der absolute Hammer vorne, richtig geil. Fährt sich halt ganz anders als der Advantage vorne, der hat auch super Grip und Seitenhalt, aber man muss ihn deutlich härter fahren, also regelecht "reinwerfen" in die Kurve. Nicht so den Minion, der fährt sich butterweich, kein abklappen bis der Grip kommt ! Natürlich etwas weniger komfort, das riesen Volumen des Advan tage ist schon geil 
Werd aber erstmal den Minion drauf lassen, hinten bin ich noch nicht sicher. War bis jetzt meistens zufrieden mit dem Ardent ( im Sommer, kenne ihn da schon vom alten Radl )


----------



## sharky (19. Juni 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Hier die Tabelle, musst halt noch dein Gewicht in lbs umrechnen.
> Tabelle



guter link. ich bin schockiert. ich kannte die tabelle nicht, aber hab den dämpfer fast 1:1 genau so wie es dort steht abgestimmt  wenn ich da an die druckangaben bei RS denke


----------



## monte123 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch recht nah dran, hatte etwas zuviel Druck drauf, vor allem vorne fährt es sich jetzt doch nochmal deutlich besser. Hatte wohl immer Angst dass es zu weich ist...


----------



## icemantg (19. Juni 2010)

Ja die Tabelle ist ein ganz guter Anhaltspunkt, wobei ich meine Gabel noch weicher fahre.


----------



## hardcorehaude (19. Juni 2010)

war noch nie auf einem 2010er gesessen, bin aber gespannt in wie weit sich meines (2009er) von der fahreigenschaft verändert, wenn ich wie geplant auf eine 150mm gabel wechsel. meine lyrik fahre ich eh des öfteren auf ca. 150mm und finde die geo so recht angenehm. aus gewichtsgründen - und da ich eh nur normale trails fahre - verkaufe ich aber die lyrik und hol mir eine 32er oder revelation.
reifentechnisch bin ich auf 2,5er high roller und 2,4er ardent unterwegs, hab aber noch nen 2,25er ardent zuhause ... hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem ardent vorne? falls der vorne was taugt würde ich komplett "beardentet" fahren.


----------



## monte123 (19. Juni 2010)

Ardent vorne ist nicht so gut geeignet, vor allem Seitenhalt ist doch sehr bescheiden im Vergleich zu Minion / HighRoller. Und da du ja HR vorne fährst geh ich von  aus dass du mit dem Ardent vorne absolut nicht glücklich wärst


----------



## hardcorehaude (19. Juni 2010)

schade  ein wenig gewichts- und rollwiederstandoptimierung ohne zu große einbußen wären schön gewesen. die high roller & ardent kombi war für den gardasee gedacht, aber für die heimischen trails ist`s mir einfach zu fett ... den 2,25er ardent werd ich auf jeden fall wieder hinten montieren und vorne bleibt dann vorerst der HR.
danke!


----------



## Ducmo (19. Juni 2010)

ich habe mal eine frage zum bob reiseanhänger: http://www.bobgear.com/trailers/trailer.php?product_id=11

kann ich den mit dem remedy verwenden?

wenn nein, was sind die alternativen? 
der hier? http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/anhaenger/mule/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (20. Juni 2010)

so, heute war ich bei regen wieder ein mal unterwegs.
2h 550hm. Terrain: Teer, Waldautobahn, Wiese, Wald, Wurzeln.

Neu mit dem Minion 2.5 F exo auch am Hinterrad.
Der Minion läuft sehr gut, bin ihn mit 2.5 bar gefahren, sehr guter Rollwiederstand. Fast so gut wie der Ardent.
Seitenhalt massiv besser wie der Ardent. Traktion ebenfalls. 
Bremsverhaltn ebenfalls besser als beim Ardent.
Ausser im schlammigen Terrain nicht ganz so gute traktion.

Bin ganz zufrieden und werde die kombo so belassen.

Mit den Flats, Truvativ Holzfeller, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kombiniet mit Vans Schuhen tiptop halt, obwohl alles nass war.


----------



## monte123 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube gerne dass der Minion F hinten nochmal spürbar besser gript, aber noch reicht mir der Ardent eigtl, zumal ich atm eh kein hartes Gelände habe leider  Aber dass er fast so gut rollt wie der Ardent find ich erstaunlich ! Gut zu wissen, werd mir vllt doch noch einen 2. holen 

Ist das der Minion F 2,5 EXO Protection von CRC ?? Hast du ihn gewogen ? Und hat der 60aMP oder wie beschrieben 3C Gummimischung ?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Ducmo (20. Juni 2010)

ne, ich hab ihn aus der schweiz: http://www.bikeimport.ch

der shop ist aber gerade in überrbeitung. darum kann ich dir nicht sagen wie schwer er ist. der shop hat in gewogen...irgendwas mit 800g

ich war positiv überrascht vom rollwiederstand.

ist glaubs die 60 mischung...sicher kein 3c

versuch ihn...vor allem bei schrägem untergrund ist der mehr-grip deutlich spürbar...er ist mir heute nicht ein mal weggerutscht...bin eigentlich den gleichen trail gefahren wie zuvor mit dem ardent...und der ist mir regelmässig seitlich weggerutscht.

die breit lauffläche ist halt in tiefem kies oder schlamm nicht optimal...aber irgendwann sollte das wetter ja wieder besser werden und dann ist dieser nachteil auch wieder ein vorteil, ausser im kies...da ist ein 2.25 oder so halt schon vorzuziehen.

also ich habe meine reifenkompi gefunden.
allenfalls nehme ich dann den minion 2.4 rear in den bergen zu hilfe wenn es mehr runter gehen soll...mal schauen...


----------



## monte123 (21. Juni 2010)

Hm, seit gestern "knarzt" meine Talas vorne beim Einfedern, etwa bei 40mm eingefedert knarzt es los bis nach ganz unten, wenn ich die Gabel auf 130mm absenke gehts dementsprechend schon nach kurzem einfedern los mit dem knarzen  Allerdings NUR BEIM EINFEDERN ! Nicht beim Ausfedern. Was kann das sein, jemand ne Vermutung ? Funktion ist tadellos, während der Fahrt hört man es auch nur beim starken Bremsen wenn die Gabel eintaucht. Sehr laut knarzt es natürlich im Stand wenn ich die Bremse zieh und einfeder. Spiel ist nirgends zu erkennen / spüren. Kommt 100% nur beim Einfedern aus den Holmen.


----------



## Ducmo (23. Juni 2010)

monte123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube gerne dass der Minion F hinten nochmal spürbar besser gript, aber noch reicht mir der Ardent eigtl, zumal ich atm eh kein hartes Gelände habe leider  Aber dass er fast so gut rollt wie der Ardent find ich erstaunlich ! Gut zu wissen, werd mir vllt doch noch einen 2. holen
> 
> Ist das der Minion F 2,5 EXO Protection von CRC ?? Hast du ihn gewogen ? Und hat der 60aMP oder wie beschrieben 3C Gummimischung ?
> 
> Danke für die Infos



So, die Seite ist wieder verfügbar, hier der Link auf den Minin 2.5: http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/6667//Bereifung_Minion__EXO_Protection__DH_F_60a_MaxxPro

Gewicht: 839g (anscheinend nachgewogen)


----------



## hardcorehaude (23. Juni 2010)

@ monte: könnte viele gründe haben, auch welche die nicht direkt was mit der gabel zu tun haben.
evtl. hat/ist
- steuersatz sich gelockert -> oben die einstellschraube nachziehen
- steckachse fetten, auch das gewinde
- es ein problem mit der scheibenbremse
check mal die peripherie rund um die gabel, falls es dann noch immer knarzt, solltest du deinen händler aufsuchen.


----------



## monte123 (23. Juni 2010)

Danke hardcorehaude für die Tips, habe mitlerweile eh die Steckachse vorne im Verdacht, da es nämlich nach einem Reifenwechsel auftrat. Also einen Tag später oder so. Werde sie mal etwas fetten und auch das Gewinde wie du meintest. Denke / hoffe dann ist wieder Ruhe im Karton. Die Gabel konnte ich nämlich ausschließen, ohne Vorderrad macht die keinen mucks 

@ Ducmo
Danke für den Link, dort ist der Reifen viel genauer beschrieben als bei CRC!  Jetzt weiß ich dass es der richtige Reifen ist, da wird sich mein Dad freuen


----------



## t0obi (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe vor mir das Trek Remedy 7 2010 zuholen jetzt bin ich nur nicht ganz sicher in welcher Größe...
Ich bin selber 1,83m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, ich tendiere zum 19.5.
Was meint ihr?
Noch ne Frage gibts bei Trek beim Kauf die Pedale dazu, sind das Klickies oder normale?
mfg


----------



## Ducmo (6. Juli 2010)

hallo t0obi

denke das 19.6 sollte passen. ich fahre ebenfalls das 19.5 mit 1.85m und ähnlicher schrittlänge.

in der schweiz sind als pedalen die crank brothers candy montiert, also klicks.

viel spass beim fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illtismann (6. Juli 2010)

Hi, will mir ein All Mountain/Enduro bike aufbauen. Da ich schon ein Session fahre und davon sehr begeistert bin dachte ich an ein Remedy.
Jetzt meine Frage, gibt es den Alu  Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen, weis das jemand? Wenn ja was kostet er?

Danke schonmal


----------



## monte123 (6. Juli 2010)

Gibts glaube ich nur in den USA als Rahmenkit.


----------



## Ducmo (16. Juli 2010)

wieso möchtest du was daran ändern...hol dir ein bike von der stange und gut ist!


----------



## Snoopy721007 (20. Juli 2010)

Hey Folks!

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal hier mitmischen und vielleicht bekomme ich ja von euch ein paar Antworten.

1. Am Freitag hat es mir nach gerade mal ca. 400 km die Kette zerlegt. Hab dann mal die Glieder etwas genauer in Augenschein genommen (PG 971) und festgestellt, dass fast jedes zweite Glied schrott ist. Bleibt die Frage Materialfehler oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht?

2. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass mein Pro-Pedal nicht so richtig funktionier. Mit "geblocktem" Dämpfer ist kaum ein Unterschied festellbar (Oder ich bin nicht sensibel genug). Bei meinem Fuel Ex 9 war das schon eindeutiger. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit dies exakt zu testen.




Ansonst echt ein geiles Bike! 
Mein Fuel Ex wird nur noch an meinem Zweitwohnsitz bewegt!!!

Danke schon mal für eure Tipss und weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Bikes.


----------



## roundcube (7. August 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

nach endlosen Threads lesen hier im Forum, Webseiten abgrasen und heute, das erste mal auf einem Remedy 8 gesessen, bin ich drauf und dran mir so ein MTB zu zulegen. Allerdings das Remedy 7 - Falls das 8er nicht noch drastisch im Preis Fallen sollte.
Zur Zeit fahr ich ein 15 Jahres altes Diamond Back, nix mit Federung.

Einsatzsweck sollte vor allem im Wald sein, kleine Trails, ruppige Wurzelpasagen und auf jeden Fall einmal eine Alpenüberquerung. Eigentlich suche ich einen Allrounder, den man mal mit in den Urlaub, auf schöne Alpen Touren mit nehmen kann.

Ich durfte heute eine kleine Probefahrt mit einem 8er machen. Leider war es nur in 16,5" verfügbar. (176cm, 78cm Schrittlänge, 90kg)

Komischerweise finde ich auf der Trek Seite gar kein 16,5"?!

Würde das 17,5" oder eher das 18,5" passen?

Das Hochschalten der Gänge empfand ich ein wenig ungenau - ohne klaren Schaltpunkt. Ich denke, das ist eine Einstellungssache der Schaltung oder?

Was ich mich auch noch ein bisschen störte, der die Kette schleift am Umwerfer. Gibt es hierfür schon eine Lösung?

Auf was sollte ich noch unbedingt achten?
Die Scheurstellen kann man ja gut 'abtapen' um den Lack zu schützen. Sonstige Hinweise?

Vielen Dank


----------



## monte123 (8. August 2010)

auf der Trek Seite werden die Größen als "virtual" angegeben, also dein 16,5" actual ist virtual 17,5". Denke aber das 17,5er act / 18,5 virt passt viel besser  Das fahre ich auch mit 176cm.
Kette schleift bei mir vorne am Umwerfer nur im 26. / 27. Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. August 2010)

monte123 schrieb:


> auf der Trek Seite werden die Größen als "virtual" angegeben, also dein 16,5" actual ist virtual 17,5". Denke aber das 17,5er act / 18,5 virt passt viel besser



das finde ich nun verwirrend. der aufkleber bei mir sagt "virtual 21.5, actual 20"


----------



## roundcube (8. August 2010)

monte123 schrieb:


> auf der Trek Seite werden die Größen als "virtual" angegeben, also dein 16,5" actual ist virtual 17,5". Denke aber das 17,5er act / 18,5 virt passt viel besser  Das fahre ich auch mit 176cm.
> Kette schleift bei mir vorne am Umwerfer nur im 26. / 27. Gang.




Ahh, danke dir. Das virtual / actual auf dem Sticker habeich gar nicht wahr genommen.
Mit "virtual / actual" nochmal das Forum und google durchstöbert. Jetzt wird das Bild ein bisschen klarer.

Damit man Bikes mit abfallende Oberrohr (compact) und Bikes mit horizontalem Oberrohr besser vergleichen kann, gibt es diese act / virt Bemaßung... so ungefähr im groben hab ich's verstanden.

Das 18,5" hat nur leider kein Händler in der Umgebung im Laden stehen 
mfg


----------



## monte123 (10. August 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das finde ich nun verwirrend. der aufkleber bei mir sagt "virtual 21.5, actual 20"



Passt doch, act ist der kleinere Wert.
actual 17,5 / virtual 18,5 etc.  Beim Bestellen über den Händler muss man genau drauf achten was der bestellt, sonst gibts vllt die falsche Größe.


----------



## t0obi (12. August 2010)

Habe ein paar Fragen zum trek remedy 7 2010.
Hat das Bike eigentlich eine Steckachse oder schnellspanner?
Wie schwer ist das remedy 7in 19.5?
werden beim remedy nur klick pedals mitgeliefert?
Bin noch am Ã¼berlegen ob ich es mir holen soll habe ein gutes angebot von nem HÃ¤ndler der es mir fÃ¼r knapp 1700â¬ neu verkaufen wÃ¼rde


----------



## mw01 (12. August 2010)

vorne 15mm steckachse hi 9mm schnellspanner
ca 13,8kg
ja, die crank brothers candy pedale
fÃ¼r â¬ 1700,- sofort holen!


----------



## t0obi (12. August 2010)

danke für die infos
werde es mir warscheinlich holen nur kann ich mit den klickies nicht viel anfangen also wenn wer noch ein paar klickies brauchen kann soll sich melden...


----------



## Dude5882 (13. August 2010)

t0obi schrieb:


> danke für die infos
> werde es mir warscheinlich holen nur kann ich mit den klickies nicht viel anfangen also wenn wer noch ein paar klickies brauchen kann soll sich melden...



Evtl. schraubt Dir der Händler auch andere Pedale dran. Meiner war so freundlich andere Reifen und passende Pedale (Shimano) zu montieren, Schutzfolien an Reibstellen und am Unterohr zu kleben und mir sogar die abgenudelten Cleats auszubohren und neue zu montieren.


----------



## roundcube (20. August 2010)

Moin,

habe hier grade nen Trek Remedy 8 (2010) bei nem Händler in passender Größe (18,5) gefunden.
Ausgezeichnet mit 3500EUR - Angeboten hat er es mir für 3000 EUR.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein 7er, aber die Lackierung vom 8er und die Parts sind doch noch ein wenig geiler. 

Was meint ihr, sind 3000 EUR ein guter Preis? 

mfg


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2010)

Hm,
das 7er gibt es beim Händler für 2.000 neu...

Hättest du einen 1000er, um die Teile nach deinem Geschmack zu tauschen 

gruesse


----------



## Ducmo (25. August 2010)

Nachdem das Remedy in den Ferien auch mal auf den Dachträger musste ist der Lack am Unterrohr schon deutlich abgewetzt.

Muss schon sagen, die Lack Qualität am Remedy ist, gemesen am Preis, eine Frechheit.

Lasst laufen
Ducmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monte123 (25. August 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, die Lackqualität ist nicht angemessen und passt so garnicht zum Rest des grandiosen Bikes.....aber insg ist es nur ein kleiner Makel finde ich....denn auf hochglanz ist ein richtiges MTB eh sogut wie nie poliert


----------



## Ducmo (25. August 2010)

stimmt schon...trotzdem ärgerlich...


----------



## plumbarum (26. August 2010)

Moin,

darf mich seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedey 8 aus 2010 nennen.

Falls es wen interessiert: Werksseitig sind statt den 26 x 2,4 XDX Reifen von Bontragr, nun Bontrager XDR4 in 26 x 2,35 montiert. Offroad Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt leider noch keine mit dem Bike sammeln können.

Etwas Negatives habe ich leider zu berichten:

Die Schaltung haut bei mir so gar nicht hin. Der vordere Umwerfer schafft die Kette nicht auf das große Blatt und der hintere arbeitet sehr ungenau. Aber das scheint wohl ein allgemeines Problem mit den Fullies zu sein.
Da werde ich wohl noch einen Tag zum justieren investieren müssen, oder evtl. nochmal kurz zum Händler.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## noBrain-noPain (26. August 2010)

plumbarum schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> darf mich seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trek Remedey 8 aus 2010 nennen.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, 

Gratulation zu einem der geilsten Bikes! 
Das mit Deiner Schaltung sollte eine reine Einstellsache sein und Dein Händler sollte das schon hinkriegen! bei mir funzt die 1a!
noch ein kleiner aber wichtiger Tipp:
klebe sofort, bevor Du das Rad fährst alle Stellen, an denen irgendein zug irgendwie scheuern könnte oder an denen ein Zug oder eine LEitung auch nur in die Nähe kommen könnte mit Rahmenschutzfolie ab. Der Lack des Remedys ist hauchzart und sofort runter! 

Gruß noBrain-noPain und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Rad!


----------



## plumbarum (27. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp! Suche mir schon paar transparente Sticker raus. 

Meint ihr, das Unterrohr sollte auch geschützt werden? Ist ja Alu und kein Carbon?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Ducmo (27. August 2010)

Ich habe am unterrohr schwarzes panzertape: http://www.pumpendiscounter.de/shop_cfg/ReigaGbR/Panzertape.JPG

sollte ich das bike mal verkaufen wollen sieht das unterrohr nicht allzu mitgenommen aus.


----------



## monte123 (27. August 2010)

Ich habs verpasst und bin EINMAL mit dem neuen Bike gefahren OHNE abgeklebt zu haben, 3-4 Scheuerstellen bis auf die Grundierung runter...........soviel nochmal zum Thema Lackqualität 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike....wirst bestimmt viel Freude mit haben !


----------



## plumbarum (27. August 2010)

Sodele, 
habe mir von Louis Tankschutzfolie besorgt. 20 x 30 cm kosten knapp 5 Euro. Mit einem A4 Blatt lassen sich Unterrohr und alle Scheuerstellen abdecken. Vorher die Folie leicht erwärmen und man kann sie wunderbar um alle Biegungen anbringen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## monte123 (28. August 2010)

Schau dass du die STelle am Sattelrohr doppelt oder 3fach abklebst, denn dort scheuert die Bremsleitung teilweise mit viel Druck, bei mir ist es schon 2 mal "durchgescheuert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plumbarum (30. August 2010)

Moin,

so, der erste kleine Ausritt (2,5 Stunden) mit dem Bike ist getan. Leider nur durch den Park und nichts wirklich anspruchsvolles.

Die Umgewöhnung von einem komplett ungefederten MTB zu einem Fully ist schon merkwürdig. Nach der ersten halben Stunde fühlte ich mich dann aber Pudelwohl.

Die Schaltung habe ich jetzt, 'on the fly', an den Schalthebeln justiert. Ein wenig die Zugspannung erhöht. Jetzt klappt alles wunderbar. Die Kette schleift noch ein wenig seitlich am Umwerfer. Aber auch nur, wenn mittleres Blatt vorne und kleinstes Ritzel hinten geschaltet sind.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich im kleinen Gang 'bergauf' also nen Hügelchen hoch fahre und richtig mit Kraft in die Pedale trete, quietscht die hintere Bremsscheibe?! Warum das so ist, konnte ich leider nicht feststellen. Beim normalen Fahren, ist die Bremse ruhig, da schleift nix.

Von den Scheibenbremsen hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr Power erwartet. Ich vermute mal stark, dass das kommt, wenn die Scheiben richtig eingebremst sind. Bin ja leider noch nicht viel damit unterwegs gewesen.

Die Griffe geben für feuchte Hände nicht so den perfekten Halt. Aber im Gelände sind eh Handschuhe angesagt.

Ansonsten macht das Bike jede Menge Laune. Propedal, Gabelabsenkung und Lockout sind prima während der Fahrt zu verstellen. Reifen, nun ja.. Auf Asphalt hatte ich das Gefühl, das sie doch sehr zäh sind. Auf laubigen Waldboden und Wiese aber voll o.k. Für eine richtige Beurteilung fehlt es aber an passendem Terrain.

Der Sattel, relativ hart, ist für meinen Hintern genau richtig. Keine Schmerzen am Allerwertesten zu verzeichnen

Muss man mal 'bergauf' schieben, merkt man das Gewicht des Bikes kaum. Es ist, zumindest für mich, ein verdammt leichtes MTB.

Tja, dann war es auch schon fast Stockdunkel. Also ab nach Hause. Hoffentlich ist am Wochende mal einigermaßen gutes Wetter, damit das Remedy artgerecht(er) bewegt werden kann.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Ducmo (31. August 2010)

Das Remedy lässt sich übrigens vorzüglich bei Regen bewegen. 

Das nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Ducmo (6. September 2010)

Ich war am Wochenende in Flims. Rauf Runter Rauf Runter...
Runca Trail ist echt genial.



 

 



Erkenntnisse:

1) Maxxis Minion 2.5 Exo haben sich echt bewährt.
2) Der Dämpfer im Remedy kommt doch an den Anschlag
3) Race Face Raly FR sind schwer in Ordnung

Fazit: 
1) Nie mehr etwas anderes wie Maxxis Minion 2.5 exo
2) Ich brauch einen Fox DHX Air oder besser Coil

Hat den Dämpfer schon jemand im 2010 Remedy verbaut?


----------



## plumbarum (6. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Das Remedy lässt sich übrigens vorzüglich bei Regen bewegen.
> 
> Das nur mal so am Rande



...ja schon - aber wo befestige ich den Regenschirm

grüße
Tom


----------



## plumbarum (6. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende in Flims. Rauf Runter
> [...]
> 2) Der Dämpfer im Remedy kommt doch an den Anschlag
> [...]



Zum Dämpfer kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Wenn ich fragen darf, was für ein Setup fährst du denn da mit dem Dämpfer?
Luftdruck, Propedal on/off, Fahrergewicht?

grüße
Tom


----------



## Ducmo (6. September 2010)

plumbarum schrieb:


> ...ja schon - aber wo befestige ich den Regenschirm
> 
> grüße
> Tom



Jetzt gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plumbarum (6. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr!
> [bild entfernt]



O mein Gott... Damit sind dann auch 3m Drops ins Flat kein Problem mehr


----------



## Ducmo (7. September 2010)

plumbarum schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
> 
> Wenn ich fragen darf, was für ein Setup fährst du denn da mit dem Dämpfer?
> Luftdruck, Propedal on/off, Fahrergewicht?
> ...



Ich fahre mit etwa 215-220 psi. Propedal offen. Den Federweg habe ich ausgenutzt. wiegen zu ich mit Ausrüstung gegen die 85-90kg

Denke das Problem sind die schnell aufeinanderfolgende Schläge, da kommt der Dämpfer nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Ducmo (7. September 2010)

Noch ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Kann ich im Trek Remedy 8 2010 einen Fox DHX Air oder DHX Coil einbauen?

Es steht aber nur die Länge 7.875 x 2.25 zu Verfügung, sprich etwa 3mm mehr als der Original Dämpfer: 7.75 x 2.25

Was meint Ihr? Erfahrungen?


----------



## plumbarum (7. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Denke das Problem sind die schnell aufeinanderfolgende Schläge, da kommt der Dämpfer nicht mehr mit.



Hi,

hast du es schon einmal mit geschlossenem Propedal probiert? Mein Händler meinte, dass dann der Dämpfer eine wesentlich progressivere Feder-Kennlinie bekommt.
Ich frage aus reiner Neugier, da mir die eigene Erfahrung leider noch fehlt.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Ducmo (8. September 2010)

Ne, das habe ich nicht probiert.

Denke aber das dann der Dämpfer total überfordert wird...?


----------



## sharky (8. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Denke das Problem sind die schnell aufeinanderfolgende Schläge, da kommt der Dämpfer nicht mehr mit.



was heisst bei dir "nicht mehr mitkommen"? federt er nicht schnell genug aus? nicht schnell genug ein? oder was macht er? der luftdruck allein ist ja nicht alles... und PPD aktivieren, also die dämpfung im low speed bereich zu erhöhen, wirkt einem schneller arbeitenden dämpfer völlig entgegen!


----------



## Ducmo (8. September 2010)

Es fühlt sich an als würde sich der Dämpfer verhärten.

Daher, zu wenig schnell ein- und aus-federn.

Sprich, der Dämpfer bewegt sich nicht mehr...oder nur ganz wenig.

Wollte eigentlich kein Hardtail


----------



## Nocinoib (16. September 2010)

Also bei mir hat sich der Dämper noch nie verhärtet und ich habe den Federweg schon oft vollständig ausgenutzt. Komme übrigens mit der von Trek vorgeschlagenen Dämpereinstellung optimal hin (76 kg). Wenn ich vohabe viel zu springen, erhöhe ich manchmal den Luftdruck ein klein wenig um echten Durchschlägen vorzubeugen. 

Ich sehe das so:
Wenn nach einem Drop/Sprung der Gummiring ganz unten ist, so dass er gerade nicht abrutscht, ist das m.E. genau richtig. Wenn er abgerutscht ist, war's wohl zuviel des Guten. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das so nicht stimmt.

P.S. Runcatrail ist echt geil. Genau das Richtige für's Remedy - zumindest die technischen Passagen. Einige Drops sind vielleicht ein wenig heftig für ne 32er Fox. Aber sowas trau ich mich eh nicht. Lieber langsam auf die Fresse legen ...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. September 2010)

Ducmo schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich an als würde sich der Dämpfer verhärten.
> 
> Daher, zu wenig schnell ein- und aus-federn.
> 
> ...



Hast Du vielleicht zuviel "Zugstufe" drinn? Wenn ja, dann dreh die doch mal etwas raus und der Dämpfer sollte schneller ansprechen.


----------



## Ducmo (16. September 2010)

Der Ring ist schon bei normalen Fahrten am Ende der Stange.
Daher habe ich den Eindruch dass ich den Dämpfer mit mehr Druck fahren muss.

Das mit der Zugstufe werde ich bei gelegenheit versuchen, auch mit dem Druck werde ich noch etwas herum experimentieren.

Vielleich gehe ich schon anfang Oktober wieder auf den Runca Trail 

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noBrain-noPain (5. Oktober 2010)

hi, 
hab ein ähnliches Problem. Also der Dämpfer beim 2010er remedy is halt irgendwie auch ein kompromiss und doch eher für "Allmountain" ausgelegt. Beim 2009er war ja noch der RP23 XV drin und der schluckt wegen dem großen Volumen einfach deutlich besser und softer.
Ich bin neulich in Bozen mal das 2008er Remedy von meinem Kumpel gefahren und der unterschied is echt krass. 
Rein von meinen Endrücken her würde ich sagen, der Däpfer am 2010er schluckt genauso viel, allerdings is er halt bedingt durch die kleine Luftkammer am Anfang halt echt eher hart und holprig. wenn dann die 2te luftkammer dazu kommt, schluckt er fast genauso viel! Mir gefällts so allerdings nicht und den Vorteil, dass ich auch ohne Propedal fast kein Wippen hab brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Ich werd jetzt einfach mal nen DHX-Air reinmachen und dann sollte das schon werden!


----------



## Ducmo (6. Oktober 2010)

So, habe jetzt den luftdruck nach unten korrigiert und das ausfedern schneller gemacht. 
morgen geht es auf den runca trail...dann seh ich wie es tut.

in den minions hab ich 2 bar drin.


----------



## Ducmo (11. Oktober 2010)

runca trail war wieder der hammer 

Das Fahrwerk funktionierte um einiges besser mit weniger druck als das letzte mal.


Fahre jetzt mit den Werksangaben. Soweit zufrieden.
Nur schnelle schläge steckt es immer noch nicht ganz weg.

Aber Wurzelteppiche sind jetzt kein Problem mehr und das Remedy bügelt darüber hinweg....schön...


----------



## stuehlie (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Bin heute morgen ein remedy8 Probe gefahren(2010),
Würds für 2899 bekommen. Ist der Preis ok???


----------



## sramx9 (16. Oktober 2010)

uvp ist 3.500 oder ?
beim händler um die ecke ? - dann erscheinen mir 17% sehr fair


----------



## stuehlie (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, uvp is 3500, der Händler gibt noch Pedale drauf und nen Ständer zum lagern. Find auch fair.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist ok. Mein Händler gibt 20% auf Auslaufmodelle und 35% auf Testbikes.


----------



## stuehlie (16. Oktober 2010)

He
Danke für die schnellen antworten, werd's Montag nochmal Probe  fahren. 

Werd mich dann melden wie ich mich entschieden hab


----------



## noBrain-noPain (16. Oktober 2010)

also hier gäbs das Rad noch bissl billiger, falls Du noch interesse hast!? http://www.rabe-bike.de/238.html?&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=681&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1388


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuehlie (16. Oktober 2010)

Preis wäre top, bin aber leider nur 178cm groß,
Aber trotzdem danke.

Kannst ihr mir was ähnliches empfehlen zu remedy 8


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Oktober 2010)

hi, das mit der Größe hab ich leider gar nicht gesehen, aber ich war am Donnerstag bei denen im Laden und die hatten noch mehr Größen!? ruf doch da einfach mal an!? oder ich täusch mich total!?


----------



## stuehlie (17. Oktober 2010)

Danke,
Da werd ich Montag mal anrufen. Was fährst du für ein Bike?
Bei mir eilt es jetzt nicht mit nem neuen, wollte eigentlich nochmal das cannondale jekyll 3 Probe fahren. 
Die Kiste kommt aber erst im März auf'm Markt. 
Das Angebot ist zur Zeit einfach riesig.

Gruß stühlie


----------



## noBrain-noPain (17. Oktober 2010)

stuehlie schrieb:


> Danke,
> Da werd ich Montag mal anrufen. Was fährst du für ein Bike?
> Bei mir eilt es jetzt nicht mit nem neuen, wollte eigentlich nochmal das cannondale jekyll 3 Probe fahren.
> Die Kiste kommt aber erst im März auf'm Markt.
> ...


Hi, 
ich kenn die Problematik mit dem zu großen Angebot sehr gut! hatte mich allerdings in Remedy verschaut, jedoch eher mit Tendenz zum alten Remdey! 
Hab mir dann das 2010er geholt und wenn Du ein Trailbike suchst, mit dem super Touren fahren kannst, dann ist das Remedy schon eines der gelungensten Gesamtpakete!? das bike ist leicht, fährt sich super angenehm und hat für technisch schwieriges Gelände eine super geometrie! 
Was man allerdings auch erwähnen muss ist, dass beim remedy der Lack sehr empfindlich ist und laut anderen Forumsmitgliedern (allerdings noch 2009er Remdedys) sollen die Lager nicht soooo haltbar sein!?
aber das Rad fährt sich perfekt!!! 
meins wurde jedoch von mir noch etwas an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst und ich habe inzwischen eine Lyrik eingebaut und ein DHX air ist bestellt, da meine Proritäten nicht mehr so sehr auf leicht und antriebsneutral liegen, da ich gelegentlich auch mal im Bikepark vorbeischau.
gruß chris


----------



## stuehlie (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi Chris,
Bist auf zack, immer schnelle antworten. 
Auf diesen weg bin ich auch, da bei uns ( Lichtenfels) schon fast alle trails mit 
Schanzen zugebaut sind. Die Kids sind ständig am schaufeln. 
Zur Zeit fahr ich ein bergamont team evolve. Kommt man aber schon des öfteren mit 80mm Hub vorn und hinten an
Die Grenzen. Meine Kumpels sind schon fast alle umgestiegen. Cube AMS  125, da ist bei uns ein recht guter Händler,
Werd aber irgendwie nicht warm mit Cube.

Gruss stühlie


----------



## sramx9 (17. Oktober 2010)

Lack kann ich beim 2009er nicht so bestätigen. meins hat zwar Macken - aber jetzt nicht so schlimm, dass ich sage der Lack ist sche.....  vielleicht bin ich auch toleranter. 

Lager habe ich aber auch schon 2 Paar neu. Bei einem war der äußere Ring gebrochen ( lief aber noch 1a ) und eins lief rau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuehlie (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi sramx9,

Wie bist du so zufrieden und für welchen Zweck setzt du es ein???

Gruß stuehlie


----------



## sramx9 (17. Oktober 2010)

Bin absolut zufrieden.
Fahre hier oben meist Touren. Die sind natÃ¼rlich technisch nicht sooo anspruchsvoll - finde ich.
Dann ab und an auf die DH-Strecke in Malente.
Bikeurlaub in den Alpen.
Und leider viel zu selten Bikepark.
Das Bike ist fÃ¼r mich der ideale Kompromiss.

FÃ¼r normale Toure und auch die Alpen braucht man meiner Meinung nach kein 150-160mm bike ( gibt gerade dazu auch einen thread wo ich bisschen was geschrieben habe ).
FÃ¼r den eher gemÃ¤Ãigten DH hier bei uns reicht es so wie ich fahre.
Viel mehr als ca.1,5m drope ich wohl nicht mehr. und auch das nur mal im Park.

Wenn ich Ã¶fters bzw. derber DH fahren wÃ¼rde und ca. 5000â¬ hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich mir 2 bikes kaufen.
Ein 120-130mm bike und ein reines Runterheizteil ( HÃ¤ndler hatte Letztens das 2009er Session FR fÃ¼r 2.800 da stehen - seufz  )

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Asphalt01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

hatte selbst Schwierigkeiten mir im Internet ein Bild vom Remedy zu machen, deshalb stelle ich  hier mal einen Vergleich rein, vielleicht hilft es ja jemand.

*Vergleich zwischen Fuel EX und Remedy*

Strecke: Dennli, Sängeli, Dornegg, Hohwacht, Lotzwil Hütte, Langenthal. Distanz: 30km, Höhenmeter: 670m
Referenzstrecke: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42061420 mit Fuel Ex9 (2009er mit 130mm Federweg, Fox Float RLC, RP 23)
Vergleichsstrecke: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/54655979 mit Remedy 9.8 (2010 mit 150mm Federweg, Fox Talas RL, RP 23 DRCV)
Beide Bikes sind in Punkto Schaltung, Bremsen, Antrieb gleich ausgestattet (Sram X9, X0, Elixir R, XT). Bereifung: Fuel EX hinten Nobby Nic 2.2, vorne Michelin WildgripR 2.0 (beide neu), Remedy: Bontrager XDX 2.4 (diese Reifen taugen in meinen Augen nicht viel). Beide Räder 18,5

Erster Eindruck:
Beim Losfahren auf Asphalt hat man erst das Gefühl, sich auf ein Sofakissen zu setzen. Ich hatte erst die Befürchtung, das Bike verhält sich wie ein Schaukelstuhl, ist aber nicht der Fall. Es wirkt sehr komfortabel aber trotzdem straff.
Sobald man auf den Waldweg kommt, fängt das Staunen an. Die Steine unter dem Laub (auch die grösseren Brocken) merkt man zum Teil gar nicht. Das Remedy bügelt förmlich drüber. Also Gas geben, man fliegt förmlich über die Unebenheiten.
Der Singletrail nach dem Sängeli Weier ist gespickt mit Wurzelteppichen. Hier bin ich mit dem Fuel Ex zum Teil aus dem Tritt gekommen, wenn ich nicht die günstigste Linie über die Wurzeln gefunden habe. Das Fuel hat nicht alles schlucken können und man musste sich sehr konzentrieren. Einmal aus dem "Flow" und man tritt wieder neu an.
Remedy ganz anders. Die Linie über die Wurzeln ist quasi egal, das Fahrwerk schluckt fast alles - ich bin nie aus dem Tritt gekommen und konnte immer beschleunigen und sauber lenken. 1:0 Remedy

Bleienbach Rütschelen Asphaltstrasse bergauf, das Remedy fährt sich wie das Fuel, praktisch kein Unterschied, nur die breiten 2.4er Reifen wirken etwas träger als die schmaleren 2.0 auf dem Fuel. Unentschieden

Der Fitness Parcour bei Rütschelen ist das erste Stück "abwärts" mit dem Remedy. Man fühlt sich sicherer, weil das Fahrwerk noch viel Reserve hat. Danach bergauf, Waldweg, das Remedy lässt sich wunderbar "hochtreten", kein Schaukeln. Gabel auf 150mm Federweg gelassen, keine Dämpfer geschlossen.
Der Anstieg zur Dornegg geht locker von der Hand und ich konnte es fast nicht glauben, im letzten steilen Anstieg hat das Vorderrad keinerlei Tendenz zum Abheben. Man hat besonders im Steilen eine bessere Spurkontrolle als mit dem Fuel - das hätte ich eher anders erwartet.
Messpunkt Höhe Dornegg: 12,2km, Rekord mit Fuel: 45:46, mit Remedy 42:05. Bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht. 2:0 Remedy

Abfahrt von der Dornegg. Jetzt kommt das Remedy in Fahrt, man kann richtig Gas geben und behält immer volle Kontrolle. Wurzelteppiche, Spurrillen, schräge Trailkanten - das Fahrwerk bleibt stur auf der Linie. Das Remedy ist extrem wendig, links rechts Kombinationen. Weiter über Einlaufwerk und Singletrail an der Langete nach Madiswil. Von Madiswil über den steilen Trail zur Dornegg, definitiv: das Remedy steigt besser, besonders wenn der Weg technisch schwierig wird, man hat einfach mehr Kontrolle, kein Aufbäumen und trotz suboptimaler Reifen noch genug Grip um die steilen Passagen zu meistern. 3:0 Remedy

Hohwacht downhill der ruppigen Art. Hier fühlt sich das Remedy zuhause. Die Kontrolle ist immer da, feuchte Wurzelteppiche, tiefe Spurrinen mit losen Steinen - sei's drum, einfach drüber. Klar, auch mit dem Remedy kann man sich hier ordentlich auf die Schnauze legen, man muss sich konzentrieren aber Fahrfehler werden viel grosszügiger verziehen. Hier bin ich mit dem Fuel schon ein paar mal im Laub gelandet.

Jetzt noch der schöne downhill von Breitacher, Lotzwilhütte, Waldtrail. Mittlerweile habe ich volles Vertrauen und lass das Remedy fliegen. Grosses Kettenblatt und gib ihm, bergab auf schmalem Trail, zwischen den Bäumen durch und über die groben Wurzeln. Immer volle Kontrolle und das Fahrwerk bleibt fast unbeeindruckt. Wirklich kein Vergleich mehr zum Fuel (das hier auch schon gut ging!). 4:0 Remedy

Beurteilung des Fahrwerks bezüglich


Traktion:
Eindeutig mehr Traktion. In den Kurven auf unebenen Böden habe ich das erwartet aber auch beim Aufstieg, das hat mich überrascht. Das Remedy fährt technisch schwierige und steile Passagen besser hoch.

Wippen:
Je steiler es wird, desto ruhiger liegt das Fahrwerk. Plattform nicht benötigt, auch nicht bergauf auf Asphalt. Die Gabel nie abgesenkt. Auf der Geraden ab dem zweiten Kettenblatt muss man auf seinen runden Tritt achten, sonst bringt man den Hinterbau schon zum Schaukeln. Das Fuel ist hier aber ähnlich.

Kurvenhalt:
Eindeutig mehr. Man kann schneller durch die Kurven, mit besseren Reifen geht bestimmt noch mehr.

Sitzposition:
Etwas aufrechter als beim Fuel (habe ich das Gefühl). Mein getestetes Remedy hat einen 20mm längeren Vorbau als die Werksversion (also 100 statt 80mm). Am Wochenende werde ich dann mal die Sitzposition auf längere Zeit testen. Aber heute habe ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gespürt. Hintern, Rücken, Hände alles ok. Der Schwerpunkt scheint sehr gut zu passen, auch bei Sprüngen bleibt das Bike schön unter Kontrolle.

Ich vermute auf längeren flachen Waldwegen, auf Asphalt, bei längeren Asphaltsteigungen (Pässe), bei Gegenwind im Flachen könnte das Fuel Ex eine Nasenspitze besser sein. Sobald es aber ins Gelände geht gewinnt das Remedy, der Unterschied wird immer grösser mit abnehmender Wegqualität.

Fazit:

Wer es gerne etwas mehr "krachen" lässt und richtig ins Gelände geht ist mit dem Remedy auf der sicheren Seite, wo ich beim Fuel den Sattel runtergesetzt habe, um sicherer durch schwierige Passagen zu kommen, konnte ich mit dem Remedy bei hoher Sattelposition noch locker fahren (wie wird das wohl bei gesenktem Sattel?). Das Fuel ist ein tolles Fahrrad, das Remedy erweitert den Spassfaktor im Gelände aber um einiges, ohne beim bergauf das Nachsehen zu haben, im Gegenteil. Bei entsprechendem Gelände gewinnt das Remedy meine Gunst.


----------



## sramx9 (29. Oktober 2010)

richtig interessant wäre es gewesen wenn die bereifung vergleichbar gewesen wäre.

das du bergauf mit dem remi schneller warst überrascht mich natürlich


----------



## Napfgoldwascher (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo CJ
Schöner Bericht. Das mit der Steigfähigkeit des Remedy ist wirklich erstaunlich, aber ich habe es ja gestern selber erleben dürfen, dass mein FUEL EX 9.9 früher auf die Hinterbeine gehen will, als das Remedy 9.8


----------



## Napfgoldwascher (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Lokalmatador (1. November 2010)

Hallo Remedy-Gemeinde,

ich habe auch vor mir eines dieser Allroundwunder namens Remedy zu-
zulegen ...

...ich bin 1,78 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83 ..

...was für eine Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Asphalt01 (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin 1.80 und habe auch etwa 83cm Schrittlänge. Mit dem 18.5er Rahmen komme ich prima hin. Die Sattelstütze ist hierbei noch 2 bis 3 cm von ihrer untersten Marke entfernt.
Der Vorbau ist um 20mm länger als der Auslieferzustand, passt mir so sehr gut.
Ich schätze mit 18.5 machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. November 2010)

Lokalmatador schrieb:


> Hallo Remedy-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe auch vor mir eines dieser Allroundwunder namens Remedy zu-
> zulegen ...
> ...



Das kann Dir keiner sagen. Ich sage nur *probefahren*.

Ich bin 173cm gross und fahre einen 19.5er Rahmen und bin super glücklich damit. Der 17.5er war zu eng, zu klein für mich, beschissen im Uphill und beschissen im Downhill. Aber ich fahre eher längere Touren und kein Bikepark. Es gibt aber Leute, die sind 185cm gross und fahren einen 17.5er Rahmen und sind ebenfalls super glücklich und könnten sich nicht vorstellen, den 19.5er Rahmen zu kaufen. Für mich war der 19.5er perfekt, aber mit einem 70er Vorbau anstelle des 80ers. 

Jetzt gibt es aber noch den 18.5er Rahmen. Den gab es 2009 noch nicht. 

Also wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, *probezufahren*, dann *fahre Probe *und nicht nur um den Block, sondern *übers WE auf Deinen Hometrails bergauf und bergab*. Dann weisst Du welche Rahmengrösse für Deine Ansprüche perfekt ist.


----------



## Lokalmatador (1. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort ..

.. hatte schon über einen Rahmen in 17,5 nachgedacht, bezüglich kleiner
Radstand und somit besserer wendigkeit, aber durch das relativ kurze Ober-
rohr sitzt man ja sehr gedrungen auf dem Rad, was der Tourentauglichkeit
dann wieder schadet .. 

.. für weitere Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr Dankbar ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphalt01 (1. November 2010)

Wie bereits vorher erwähnt: fahr Probe.
Ich vermute 17.5 wird zu klein. Über die Wendigkeit beim Remedy brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Gary Jr. (3. November 2010)

weiss jemand den gewichtsunterschied vom alu zum carbonrahmen (gr. 18,5 ")?

vielen dank!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. November 2010)

Ca. 300g., ist also nicht die Welt.


----------



## Gary Jr. (3. November 2010)

super merci - weiss eben nicht, ob ich das 9.7 (carbon-rahmen) oder 9 (bessere ausstattung) nehmen soll. wäre mein 5tes bike... und reines spassgerät, daher wäre das gewicht nicht so wichtig  fragen über fragen....


----------



## sharky (3. November 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ca. 300g., ist also nicht die Welt.



die frage wurde doch heut erst wo anders gestellt? sind in 21,5" knapp 200g - nachgewogen!


----------



## Gary Jr. (4. November 2010)

ja, doppelt hält besser ;-)


----------



## Gary Jr. (4. November 2010)

sorry, 2mal geantwortet...


----------



## Asphalt01 (4. November 2010)

Hab mich fürs 9er entschieden. Der Preisunterschied ist doch ziemlich heftig. Wenn einem das Rad mal hinfällt, riskiert man mit Carbon mehr als mit Alu.
Obwohl die Carbonrahmen ja schon unverschämt gut aussehen, von der Verarbeitung.
Ein weiterer Grund für Alu ist für mich di ISCG Aufnahme. Carbon hat die Möglichkeit nicht.


----------



## cdengler (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe so ein lautes Knacken (Knarzen) aus dem Rahmen wenn ich hinten bremse.
Beim Händler war ich schon, der hat mich mit der Aussage weggeschickt, ich solle meinen Schnellspanner am Hinterrad fester zuziehen.
Das hat auch Besserung gebracht, weg ist es aber trotzdem nicht.
Hat Jemand eine Idee, bzw. das Problem auch schon gehabt???

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (29. Dezember 2010)

Achse ein bissle abfeilen. Ca. 1mm, dann liegt die Nabe ordentlich auf und das knacken ist weg. Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch (einige andere auch).


----------



## cdengler (29. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Achse vom Laufrad oder die Schnellspannerachse?
Ich habe mir die Mavic Crossmax ST gekauft und seitdem ist das Knacken da..

Christian


----------



## Markpa (29. Dezember 2010)

Laufradachse, nicht Schnellspanner. Das kommt durch das ABP. Du kannst natürlich den Abp Schnellspanner derbe zuknallen, aber hilft nicht auf Dauer und ist auch nicht schonend fürs Material


----------



## cdengler (29. Dezember 2010)

..ich habe mal die originalen Laufräder wieder reingetan. Weg ist das Knarzen..
Bevor ich jetzt anfange an meinen teuren Crossmax ST rumfeile schaue ich mir das noch mal genauer an!
Danke für die Hilfe
Christian


----------



## cdengler (29. Dezember 2010)

Also die Crossmax ST Achse ist ca. 2,5mm kürzer(!!!) als die original verbaute Shimano im Remedy 7 2010.
..ich müsste was dazutun..
Bezieht sich das Wegfeilen auf eine 142mm Achse??

Christian


----------



## Markpa (30. Dezember 2010)

Schau, wenn das Laufrad normal eingespannt ist, ob der Nabenflansch komplett am Ausfallende aufliegt. Ist das der Fall musst Du nichts wegfeilen. Wenn doch, dann musst Du ran. Ich beziehe mich hier auf die original Achse. Wie das mit der SX ist weiß ich nicht. Bei meinen Hope LRS war sie auch zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (30. Dezember 2010)

Darum geht's! 

LR-Aufnahme


----------



## roadruner80 (30. Dezember 2010)

So seit Dezember/2010 bin ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 8.  Das Teil ist eine Waffe und was noch besser ist, ich hab bloß 2400  bezahlt!!! Da kann man nicht meckern... 
Aber der Lack ist ist wirklich äußerst empfindlich und deshalb hab ich mir schon sämtliche Schutzfolien, etc besorgt.
Jetzt muss es nur noch schneefrei und salzfrei werden!!!!!!!


----------



## cdengler (31. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Darum geht's!
> 
> LR-Aufnahme


 
Ja, so hatte ich Euch auch verstanden.
Bei mir ist es genau anders herum. Die überstehende Achse ist kürzer als beim Original. Der "geriffelte" Nabenteil der Achse liegt vollflächig auf.
Ich habe jetzt mal den Spalt mit jeweils einer Vorlegescheibe zu gemacht.
Falls das nicht funktioniert werde ich die Originallaufräder wieder einbauen und meine Crossmax ST verkaufen! Dabei hatte ich mich schon so auf Tubeless gefreut..
Christian


----------



## ToniTaste (31. Dezember 2010)

roadruner80 schrieb:


> So seit Dezember/2010 bin ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Remedy 8.  Das Teil ist eine Waffe und was noch besser ist, ich hab bloß 2400  bezahlt!!! Da kann man nicht meckern...
> Aber der Lack ist ist wirklich äußerst empfindlich und deshalb hab ich mir schon sämtliche Schutzfolien, etc besorgt.
> Jetzt muss es nur noch schneefrei und salzfrei werden!!!!!!!



Wieso denn schneefrei?  macht doch richtig Spass  Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Bike


----------



## cdengler (1. Januar 2011)

Also der Ausritt gestern war gut!
Mit den Vorlegescheiben ist fast nix mehr zu Hören vom Knarzen.
Ich kann es vielleicht aber auch nicht vom Quietschen der Bremsen unterscheiden.
Euch Allen ein Gutes Jahr 2011!
Christian


----------



## hobbes58 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Trek-Spezialisten hier: Das 2011er Remedy soll man durch austauschbare Einsätze auch mit 142x12 Steckachsensystem am Hinterrad fahren können. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob diese Umrüstung auch beim 2010er Modell möglich ist?!


----------



## Asphalt01 (2. Januar 2011)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Trek-Spezialisten hier: Das 2011er Remedy soll man durch austauschbare Einsätze auch mit 142x12 Steckachsensystem am Hinterrad fahren können. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob diese Umrüstung auch beim 2010er Modell möglich ist?!



Hallo,
glaube das geht nicht. Die 2011 er kommen mit 142 x 12 Achse, dem Rad liegen dann noch zwei separate Achsaufnahmen bei (für die normalen Schnellspanner). Diese Aufnahmen haben kleinere Durchmesser innen und kompensieren den grösseren Durchmesser der Industrielager im ABP. Wenn du also ein ABP mit normalem Schnellspanner hast, kannst du es nicht "aufbohren".
Das 142er ist aber rückwärtskompatibel (mit diesen Adaptern). Ansonsten bei Trek anfragen.


----------



## Trosse (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Hab da auch mal ne Frage. Könnte ein Remedy 9.8 aus 2010 für 3200 Euronen bekommen. Ist der Preis ok? Und was haltet ihr von dem Bike?


----------



## Asphalt01 (3. Januar 2011)

Trosse schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab da auch mal ne Frage. Könnte ein Remedy 9.8 aus 2010 für 3200 Euronen bekommen. Ist der Preis ok? Und was haltet ihr von dem Bike?



Hi,
hab das 9.8er 2010 selbst 2 Wochen Probe gefahren und mir danach sofort das 9er von 2011 bestellt und sofort mein Fuel Ex verkauft, echt tolles Rad.
Je nachdem wieviel km es hat ist das ein guter Preis. Achte darauf, ob Kette und Ritzel alle i.O. (sollten nicht älter als 1200km sein, sonst wechseln) und Dämpfer in gutem Zustand sind. Ist es von privat oder von einem Händler?
Ich hätte das Testbike für etwa 4'700.- CHF vom Händler haben können und es hatte im Gesamten gerade mal 1'500km. Is aber schwer zu vergleichen da der Euro sehr tief zum CHF steht.

Ob nun Carbon oder Alu - hier scheiden sich die Geister. Der 9.8er Rahmen ist jedenfalls top verarbeitet und hat schon den Unterrohrschutz.

Ich hab mich letztendlich für die Alu Version entschieden und das gesparte Geld in die Ausstattung investiert. Das 2011er hat bessere Laufräder und hinten eine Steckachse, 10 Gänge und der Alurahmen hat ISCG.

In jedem Fall ein gutes Rad und wenn es gut gepflegt ist, passt der Preis.

Viel Glück damit!


----------



## Trosse (4. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal. 

Das Bike wäre neu vom Händler. Alternativ werde ich mir das 9er 2011 mal ansehen. 

Grübel..Grübel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2011)

wenn neu vom händler dann zuschlagen. welcher händler ist denn das? was man so hört, macht trek ja den händlern, die den kunden vernünftige rabatte einräumen, regelrecht die hölle heiß. ich persönlich kenne einen fall, bei dem der händler letztlich trek aus dem programm genommen hat, weil er, nach ansicht von trek, die räder in deren augen zu billig verkaufte. dass sich trek da kartellrechtlich auf dünnes eis begibt, bedarf keiner gesonderten erwähnung...


----------



## delphine (22. März 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mich hier mal einklinken, da ich Eure fachkompetente Hilfe benötige und in anderen foren leider keine Antworten finden konnte.
Möchte mir einen remedy rahmen aufbauen.
Welcher Steuersatz passt für tapered Gabeln??? Bezeichnung?
Welcher Steuersatz, bzw. Adapter ist nötig, wenn ich 1 1/8" Gabelschaft fahren möchte???
Hinterbau ist für QR 9 ausgelegt. Welche Achse/ Schnellspanner passt da, und wo bekomme ich selbigen????
Gruß


----------



## krysheri (23. März 2013)

delphine schrieb:


> ...
> Welcher Steuersatz passt für tapered Gabeln??? Bezeichnung?


ZS44 - ZS56/40
Headse-Finder



> Welcher Steuersatz, bzw. Adapter ist nötig, wenn ich 1 1/8" Gabelschaft fahren möchte???


30 Konus



> Hinterbau ist für QR 9 ausgelegt. Welche Achse/ Schnellspanner passt da, und wo bekomme ich selbigen????


Kriegst du bei jedem Trek Händler W299036 (Quelle)


----------



## delphine (23. März 2013)

krysheri schrieb:


> ZS44 - ZS56/40
> Headse-Finder
> 
> 30 Konus
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche und detaillierte Hilfe. 
Damit war es jetzt wirklich einfach für mich. 

Grüße


----------



## bmxserdar27 (24. März 2013)

hallo .nice  bike


----------

